# Good books/dvds on Muay Thai



## Thai Boxer Briefs (May 2, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone had any good recommendations for any books or dvds about Muay Thai, whether about history or training or technique or whatever, thanks!


----------



## thaistyle (May 5, 2007)

The best book on muay thai is: The Textbook of Pahuyuth.  You can find it on ebay.  Another book that is good is Muay Thai Unleashed by Eric Kraus.  There a tons of videos out there.  Pud Pad Noy Worawoot has some great videos, Master Sken has some, Kru Vut Kamnark has some.  I've found some vcd from Thailand on muay thai and they are great (ebay).


----------



## Kieran (May 11, 2007)

One of the best books about is Ultimate Muay Thai by Bob Spour. http://www.ultimatemuaythai.co.uk/

not sure how much postage is to the US though.


----------



## mai (May 25, 2007)

There's a Thai store in Chinatown, NY on Mott St. that sells the fights on DVDs.  They have it every week.  I used to buy them on VHS but now they have them on DVDs.  This is the only one store in chinatown.  Not much selections, but once in a while they have the title fights.  They also have boxing liniments and shorts.


----------



## Kieran (May 26, 2007)

thaistyle said:


> The best book on muay thai is: The Textbook of Pahuyuth.


 
Panya Kraitus? I've got that. Got it last week. Fantastic!


----------



## thaistyle (May 26, 2007)

That's the one.  I've researched that book many times.  It is considered to be the bible of muay thai.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Kieran (May 28, 2007)

I was lucky enough to get a signed copy from my kru at heavily discounted price because its been in his kitbag for a few years!


----------

